# Watches!



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I love my watches. My wife just doesn't understand how I can have 5 or 6 watches in regular rotation.

I have ~12 watches to my name, some of which don't work anymore, and some have just lost the love. Post your favourites too - I like to live vicariously through others - just call it watch porn! 

I do not own a grosgrain strap - this probably marks me as a Trad fraud, but I haven't quite taken to the look. Maybe I'll pick one up for my Timex Weekender. 

The following are my 5 regulars at the moment - 3 are vintage (Omega, Cyma and Gruen) and the other two are contemporary Timex. I make no apologies for the Ironman, 'cause I'm certainly not going to chop wood or swim laps while wearing my Cyma!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I have a mid 1960s Omega Seamaster Deville on a walnut leather strap, a Helson Skindiver ( a tribute to a 1960s Blancpain 50 Fathoms Dive watch) on a tropic rubber strap and a Zeno Army Diver (old 1970s vintage Blacpain 50 Fathoms case) in need of strap.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

My collection is pretty modest. I'm tempted by the SKX007 diver but it'll be a while before I add anything to the rotation. Maybe a dress watch someday as well, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I dunno.... I like that Hamilton. They have a nice retro line of Thin-o-matics that I've been keeping my eye on. The difficult thing about maintaining vintage watches is that they seldom keep GREAT time, even when properly serviced.

Thanks for the photos. I appreciate seeing the Weekender on a ribbon strap.



nerdykarim said:


> My collection is pretty modest. I'm tempted by the SKX007 diver but it'll be a while before I add anything to the rotation. Maybe a dress watch someday as well, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are some of mine, i have more but these are the nicest:


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

I like the face on that Wittnauer!


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

My old Oris auto regulator with $11 strap.







(click to bigify)


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

No pix but I have a Rolex TT White Roman face datejust; a Rolex GMT Master II C; my daily wearer is a Rolex Sub 14060M, No Date, four line. I wear a Seiko 5 Sport summers only.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

This is probably a good time to ask. Is this watch considered trad? With my color 8 band.


----------



## bbuehler (Sep 27, 2012)

Not to hijack, but which one is better made/sized best for traditional men. Timex easy reader or weekender? I kind of like the weekender face a bit more...but well anyways if someone gets back to me please


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Used to own many watches, but I'm down to two Omegas. I enjoy wearing them, but they are true luxury items. The Aqua Terra is past due for a maintenance service, but I'm having a hard time dropping $500 for an Omega oil change when I could put that money toward a pair of shell cordovan shoes or a navy blazer.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine looks just like a cell phone.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Maximar:

Nothing inherently trad about a Panerai, but I don't think it's "wrong" with trad attire. It would be anti-trad to wear one with anything beyond the most casual clothes, though. I guess you could go as dressy as a tweed coat and flannels before it became an overly casual touch.

Bbuehler:

I have an Easy Reader. The band was absolute garbage, but it's nice on nylon. I don't wear it much now that I have a dressier Seiko 5. I don't think either timex is likely to be significantly better made than the other. Both are trad.

Bandit44:

Far be from me to tell you what to do, but get the service done. Ounce of prevention, pound of cure, right? :smile:

Is the second Seamaster a current model? Do you know the reference or the diameter off the top of your head? I like it.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Hitch said:


> Mine looks just like a cell phone.


Heathen...


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Maximar: Bandit44: Far be from me to tell you what to do, but get the service done. Ounce of prevention, pound of cure, right? :smile: Is the second Seamaster a current model? Do you know the reference or the diameter off the top of your head? I like it.


 I'm getting ready to bite the bullet and send it to Omega. The AT is a 1st gen. model, the size is 42mm. It's a big watch, but I'm a big fellow, so it works. Still, if I had it to do over, I'd probably gone with the 39mm version.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

filfoster said:


> No pix but I have a Rolex TT White Roman face datejust; a Rolex GMT Master II C; my daily wearer is a Rolex Sub 14060M, No Date, four line. I wear a Seiko 5 Sport summers only.


 My circumstances are similar with regard to no pictures and the main brand. My daily wear is a Rolex Explorer I, quite innocuous. For more display value, when meeting prospective consulting clients, for example, I wear a Rolex DateJust. More subdued, for evening dining, are a vintage Hamilton and vintage Benrus. For knocking around in the wilderness, I like Citizen Eco-Drives or Seiko Solars.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

That Seamaster is awfully sweet looking, but I'm with you on the sizing. I'm a fairly big guy, too, but I find my sweet spot is in the 34-38mm range, which is just as well for my older watches. Men's watches nowadays tend to be a min. 40mm.

Check out this current Tissot model - I really can't justify buying one at the moment, but I think its quite nice and affordable (and trad) to those looking for 'nice' watch: https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Visodate-Automatic-Silver-T0194301603101/dp/B0041Q44T2 .

I have a Timex Weekender, and it was cheap as can be ($28), but it is the LOUDEST watch I've ever owned. You can hear it at night from the other side of the bedroom.



Bandit44 said:


> I'm getting ready to bite the bullet and send it to Omega. The AT is a 1st gen. model, the size is 42mm. It's a big watch, but I'm a big fellow, so it works. Still, if I had it to do over, I'd probably gone with the 39mm version.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

My casual Friday watch:



Unseen items of note: BB blue OCBD w/rolled up sleeves, Sid Mashburn brass plaque buckle on beltmaster brown croco print strap (non-matched metals don't bother me)


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. I have an Omega speedmaster moon watch which I think is very trad but the moment I wore this Panerai, I kinda fell I love with it. I just change the straps to match my wingtips.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

jimw said:


> That Seamaster is awfully sweet looking, but I'm with you on the sizing. I'm a fairly big guy, too, but I find my sweet spot is in the 34-38mm range, which is just as well for my older watches. Men's watches nowadays tend to be a min. 40mm.
> 
> Check out this current Tissot model - I really can't justify buying one at the moment, but I think its quite nice and affordable (and trad) to those looking for 'nice' watch: https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Visodate-Automatic-Silver-T0194301603101/dp/B0041Q44T2 .
> 
> I have a Timex Weekender, and it was cheap as can be ($28), but it is the LOUDEST watch I've ever owned. You can hear it at night from the other side of the bedroom.


You got it about those Timexes. My Easy Reader kept my girlfriend up at night -- I used to have to take it off and put in in a drawer.

You can count me in as somebody else who can't really do 40mm -- little tiny wrists. My Seiko is 36-37-ish, and it works for me. One day, I'd like something like a 35mm Yachtmaster (might be too blingy) or a 38mm Tudor Sub.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

godan said:


> My circumstances are similar with regard to no pictures and the main brand. My daily wear is a Rolex Explorer I, quite innocuous. For more display value, when meeting prospective consulting clients, for example, I wear a Rolex DateJust. More subdued, for evening dining, are a vintage Hamilton and vintage Benrus. For knocking around in the wilderness, I like Citizen Eco-Drives or Seiko Solars.


The Explorer and the Sub ND are pretty low-key and I think go most anywhere, business or casual. (Well, I won't clear brush wearing it but you know what I mean).
Wore the Sub ND with black tie last evening and it looked fine.


----------



## MikeF (Feb 26, 2010)

I wear my Sub everywhere, including clearing brush, working on my mower, playing tennis, bird hunting and even working on my truck.



filfoster said:


> The Explorer and the Sub ND are pretty low-key and I think go most anywhere, business or casual. (Well, I won't clear brush wearing it but you know what I mean).
> Wore the Sub ND with black tie last evening and it looked fine.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

vintage seiko


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

MikeF said:


> I wear my Sub everywhere, including clearing brush, working on my mower, playing tennis, bird hunting and even working on my truck.


I know they're tough, they are a 'tool watch' after all, but I am just trying to keep the scratches off the band for as long as I can. So far, so good, after six weeks.
The shiny center links of the GMT II are the reason it's only been out of the box once since I bought it. They are scratch magnets.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SKX009 on Maratac Zulu today...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

filfoster said:


> The Explorer and the Sub ND are pretty low-key and I think go most anywhere, business or casual. (Well, I won't clear brush wearing it but you know what I mean).
> Wore the Sub ND with black tie last evening and it looked fine.


I loved my Explorer (no longer with me), but have a Milgauss in its place.

However, friend, I loathe the wearing of a watch in general with black tie (the 'rules' say that is disrespectful to your host to be concerned with the time), even more so a watch that doesn't belong with a suit. A sport watch has no place with your dinner suit; it may have looked fine to you but it detracts from the overall look. That, and your shirt either permitted your watch to hang out all night, or cuffs are too big for when you don't wear it. It is reasons like this that the non-rolex crowd breaks balls to the rolex crowd. You might as well have worn a black suit and a clip-on tie.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

jfkemd said:


> vintage seiko


Hey, I've got one that looks a lot like that. Mine is probably a lot older, though -- I bought it sometime in the late '70s at an enormous discount (I suspect it was mis-priced, but when I pointed that out, the sales person insisted that was the correct price: around $20).

No photos, but the current lineup includes one of those Timex Weekenders from a PSA a few weeks ago, $18 delivered, with an OK nylon band. Very clean looking watch. I also use a Timex Expedition with a NATO band; a 15-year-old lower-end TAG Heuer, silver with black face; a solar-powered Casio digital; and a plain black plastic watch with some white trim my 11-year-old daughter bought me for Christmas. Let's say it leads the pack in sentimental value.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> ....A sport watch has no place with your dinner suit...


Tell that to James Bond. If it's good enough for him (especially Sean Connery), it's good enough for me! I'm aware of the so-called "rule" but I repectfully disagree. I wear my SS Datejust with my tux and I think it's understated and elegant enough - despite being a "sport watch" - that it works just fine and is plenty appropriate. I also don't see it perpetuating any negative associations.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> Tell that to James Bond. If it's good enough for him (especially Sean Connery), it's good enough for me! I'm aware of the so-called "rule" but I repectfully disagree. I wear my SS Datejust with my tux and I think it's understated and elegant enough - despite being a "sport watch" - that it works just fine and is plenty appropriate. I also don't see it perpetuating any negative associations.


 Well said. While I have more subdued watches for dinner wear, I often wear my SS DateJust with suits to client meetings.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I loved my Explorer (no longer with me), but have a Milgauss in its place.
> 
> However, friend, I loathe the wearing of a watch in general with black tie (the 'rules' say that is disrespectful to your host to be concerned with the time), even more so a watch that doesn't belong with a suit. A sport watch has no place with your dinner suit; it may have looked fine to you but it detracts from the overall look. That, and your shirt either permitted your watch to hang out all night, or cuffs are too big for when you don't wear it. It is reasons like this that the non-rolex crowd breaks balls to the rolex crowd. You might as well have worn a black suit and a clip-on tie.


There must be *something* in this post to agree with....something.....alas, no. Wait, the disdain of the clip-on tie. Common ground at last.

I will concede the self-regard of the Rolex crowd on the Rolex Forums. It's like a sauna (or a Mickey Rourke movie): hard to take for more than a few moments at a time.

Conceded also is my envy of your social calendar. My only black-tie hosts are charities who are, we must suspect, far less concerned over my watch-watching than whether my check has cleared.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> Tell that to James Bond. If it's good enough for him (especially Sean Connery), it's good enough for me!


I wouldn't use a film product placement as my style guide, though I suspect you are probably kidding. While I am aware that Fleming's Bond also wore a Rolex I couldn't care less what he wore; to my mind wearing a large watch, particularly with a metal strap, is completely at odds with black tie custom and is akin to wearing 6 shooter cufflinks with a diamond studded barrel.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I feel like I should nearly have a troll award, but the civility, I suspect, is why we all post here.



FLCracka said:


> Tell that to James Bond. If it's good enough for him (especially Sean Connery), it's good enough for me! I'm aware of the so-called "rule" but I repectfully disagree. I wear my SS Datejust with my tux and I think it's understated and elegant enough - despite being a "sport watch" - that it works just fine and is plenty appropriate. I also don't see it perpetuating any negative associations.


While Bond is one to envy, rarely was he in black tie while not working, thus that argument fails. If, sir, you find yourself in black tie while an 00 operative, you have our blessing to wear a sport watch.

The SS DJ is NOT a sport watch. It is a dress watch, and has been so since the beginning of time. In fact, my dressiest watch is a SS DJ with a diamond bezel



godan said:


> Well said. While I have more subdued watches for dinner wear, I often wear my SS DateJust with suits to client meetings.


See above.



filfoster said:


> There must be *something* in this post to agree with....something.....alas, no. Wait, the disdain of the clip-on tie. Common ground at last.
> 
> I will concede the self-regard of the Rolex crowd on the Rolex Forums. It's like a sauna (or a Mickey Rourke movie): hard to take for more than a few moments at a time.
> 
> Conceded also is my envy of your social calendar. My only black-tie hosts are charities who are, we must suspect, far less concerned over my watch-watching than whether my check has cleared.


Heh, I'm 100% with you; the forums are something I can only take once in a while, usually when I decide it's time to buy something.

Ahhh, yes. My social calendar is one to envy. In fact, you probably open yourself up for the expectation of a bigger check with that watch 



blairrob said:


> I wouldn't use a film product placement as my style guide, though I suspect you are probably kidding. While I am aware that Fleming's Bond also wore a Rolex I couldn't care less what he wore; to my mind wearing a large watch, particularly with a metal strap, is completely at odds with black tie custom and is akin to wearing 6 shooter cufflinks with a diamond studded barrel.


Stated much more eloquently than I did.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> The SS DJ is NOT a sport watch. It is a dress watch, and has been so since the beginning of time. In fact, my dressiest watch is a SS DJ with a diamond bezel.


While I don't disagree with you personally (after all, I'm the one who wears my DJ with dressy attire), I'm kind of surprised you feel this way. Everything I've read from watch geeks puts the DJ w/SS oyster band solidly in the sport watch category. As an example:

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/de...s-tool-watch-categories-long-read-597914.html


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

This is fun. I'm not jumping into the fray of whether the DJ with the oyster band is a dress or sport watch but I will disclose that my dressiest watch (yes, Twiz, with black tie! Perhaps not white tie if I ever in my remaining lifetime attend anything white tie) is a TT Datejust with fluted bezel and white Roman face. 

I will concede that a plain white or silver faced watch with a black band probably looks more appropriate with black tie but I passed on a Hamilton Jazzmaster for that purpose since I already had the above described Datejust. 
But really, can you have too many watches?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

For the record, my DJ is SS w/fluted bezel and black face w/stick markers. Very classic look, imo. It's the newer oyster band with polished links running down the center and brushed links on the outisde.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

maximar said:


> This is probably a good time to ask. Is this watch considered trad? With my color 8 band.


No. But it's nice, so who cares?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

jfkemd said:


> vintage seiko


Awesome watch!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I highly recommend Stowa. German watches with Swiss movements, most for under $1k. This happens to be an exact copy of a watch Stowa made in the 1930s. Pure Bauhaus.



Ha! Next time I'll clean the dial before snapping a pic. The saphire ist ganz verschmutzt!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

The Stowa is a nice retro look. If it has the Swiss movement, and I hope not actually made up in China, it's a good value.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

My daily watch:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...tch-are-you-wearing-today&p=978209#post978209

Best, Ross


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

filfoster said:


> The Stowa is a nice retro look. If it has the Swiss movement, and I hope not actually made up in China, it's a good value.


Peseaux 7001 manual movement. I'd be shocked if any if it is Chinese, given Stowa's reputation.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Can anyone find a US dealer for these? I have surfed the net and can't find one.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you asking about Stowas? You have to buy them direct from Stowa. Make sure you look at the non-VAT prices. I bought mine used on the sales forum at Timezone.com. I paid $420 for one that was almost mint. Here's the link:

https://www.stowa.de/lshop,shopstart,134998262018530,en,1349982620-18530,,,,,.htm


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I highly recommend Stowa. German watches with Swiss movements, most for under $1k. This happens to be an exact copy of a watch Stowa made in the 1930s. Pure Bauhaus.!


 For other excellent German watches, look at Watchbuys.com. I was around Frankfurt when Sinn was establishing itself, so there is a connection of sorts. The Sinn 556A looks much like my Rolex Explorer I - for about $3K less, with European technology I think is trustworthy. On a strap, it may be innocuous enough for even the most restrained Trad.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooh, the Sinn 556 is a wonderful watch.

Stowa, by the way, is trying to get into the business of competing with ETA: Stowa's owner, Jörg Schauer, is reviving the venerable German movement maker, Durowe.

Another cool German company to check out is Laco, which is similar to Stowa both in offerings and in heritage, and which also has ties to Durowe, I believe. Stowa and Laco are both 1920s-era brands and are--for better or for worse--known mostly for the "Flieger" watches they made for the Nazi Luftwaffe. Today both Stowa and Laco sell a lot of Flieger models. The Stowa Fliegers are prettier and more refined, whereas the Laco ones are more historically accurate and a bit cheaper. Laco also makes a few with a miyota movement, which make them amazing values. Amazon sells them for under $300, I believe. But putting aside the Fliegers, Laco makes a number of other "retro" style watches from the 1930s-1960s, including Marine models. My favorite is this one, which features a NOS Durowe movement:

https://shop.laco.de/de/Edition.html?x2c48f=2m82ct2r505e3lhlr3glm6uqh7


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Did someone say Flieger?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice!



AAF-8AF said:


> Did someone say Flieger?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Ooh, the Sinn 556 is a wonderful watch.
> 
> Stowa, by the way, is trying to get into the business of competing with ETA: Stowa's owner, Jörg Schauer, is reviving the venerable German movement maker, Durowe.
> 
> ...


I had a Laco, it was very nice. The higher end models are, of course, better. I had a cheaper Miyota model. Would have kept it if it had had sapphire glas.

The Flieger is a great classic watch model, was produced for the Luftwaffe, though I hesitate to designate it the Luftwaffe as Nazi (they were just the airforce). I would not wear a watch built for the SS but the Luftwaffe I feel were pretty much like the RAF. Just fighting on the wrong side. Buying a Flieger watch is a bit like buying a Volkswagen, I guess.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

AAF-8AF said:


> Did someone say Flieger?


 BIG Pilot!  Very nice IWC - one of my favorites. What is make of that second one, on the rally strap? It looks great as well. I thought it might be a Hanhart (sp?) at first but can't really tell.I'm also big fan of Sinn. Fantastic bang for the buck. They make a nice "flieger" as well - I particularly like the older (and smaller) plastic crystal model.Right now I'm wearing a recently acquired Hamilton Khaki (auto) on a red/blue nylon strap. Picked it up after waxing nostalgic for my old LLBean branded Hamilton field watch that has been m.i.a. since about 1988. Only one other watch in rotation now, a gold-shell Rolex Date (15505) that I had refurbed a couple of years back, is the sole higher-end survivor of a major purge of my watch "drawer" over the last couple of years.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, the second one is a Hanhart -- the 1939 Fliegerchronograph limited edition replica.



hsc89 said:


> BIG Pilot!  Very nice IWC - one of my favorites. What is make of that second one, on the rally strap? It looks great as well. I thought it might be a Hanhart (sp?) at first but can't really tell.


----------



## myk7000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful stuff guys. Been a huge fan of watches in the past few years. My current favorite is my Omega Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean.

Here's an instagram picture of my watch in action. In action as in helping me time my scotch intake.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> I had a Laco, it was very nice. The higher end models are, of course, better. I had a cheaper Miyota model. Would have kept it if it had had sapphire glas.
> 
> The Flieger is a great classic watch model, was produced for the Luftwaffe, though I hesitate to designate it the Luftwaffe as Nazi (they were just the airforce). I would not wear a watch built for the SS but the Luftwaffe I feel were pretty much like the RAF. Just fighting on the wrong side. Buying a Flieger watch is a bit like buying a Volkswagen, I guess.


Bjorn,

I don't think the distinction between the SS and the other services bears up under close scrutiny. At most you'll find a higher proportion of card-carrying Nazis in the SS than elsewhere, but that's about it. If you sorted through the various war crimes, for example, you'd find that there was plenty to go around. Those were dark days. And let's not forget who ran the Luftwaffe--a convicted _genocidaire_, as they call them these days.. Still, I think you're correct about how buying a Flieger is "like buying a Volkswagen." It's even more innocent than that, since VW in and of itself was a Nazi project, whereas Stowa/Laco/IWC, etc., certainly were not. I'd love a Stowa Flieger. I could do without the serial number engraved on the side that identifies the military specification, however...

While we're on the topic, I'd like to highlight a few other watches. First, my favorite field watch, one which I really hope Stowa brings back. It's a watch Stowa made for the French Army in the late 1940s-1950s, allegedly as part of a war reparations scheme. Whatever the case may have been, I think it's handsome. Here's a pic from Watchuseek:









The other is not so much a watch but a watchmaker. There's a new Polish watch company, Gerlach, that's doing great things with some classic designs. The watches use chinese movements, which is not ideal, but it does help keep the purchase price low, and Gerlach insists that the Seagull movements it uses are from Seagull's higher end. Anyway, part of what's cool about Gerlach is that each of the models it makes celebrates in some way a Polish military unit or vessel, many operating under British command, that really stood out for astonishing courage. Reading about the watches prompted me to do some googling, since I hadn't heard of the units. But now I have, which I guess is part of the point. Gerlach seems to be almost as much about Polish patriotism as it is about making great watches.

Gerlach's website only seems to feature the two dive watches which appear to be its best sellers--and which are designed to celebrate two really bad ass Polish sub crews that served under the Royal Navy--those guys had some serious brass--and the watches are terrific. The pity is that some of the firm's other models are nowhere to be seen on the website. So I'm linking to a few pics on watchuseek, where Gerlach has emerged as a favorite "affordable" watch brand:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the pic! The only thing I don't like about that watch is the fact that I can't afford one. What's the scotch?



myk7000 said:


> Beautiful stuff guys. Been a huge fan of watches in the past few years. My current favorite is my Omega Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean.
> 
> Here's an instagram picture of my watch in action. In action as in helping me time my scotch intake.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Bjorn,
> 
> I don't think the distinction between the SS and the other services bears up under close scrutiny. At most you'll find a higher proportion of card-carrying Nazis in the SS than elsewhere, but that's about it. If you sorted through the various war crimes, for example, you'd find that there was plenty to go around. Those were dark days. And let's not forget who ran the Luftwaffe--a convicted _genocidaire_, as they call them these days.. Still, I think you're correct about how buying a Flieger is "like buying a Volkswagen." It's even more innocent than that, since VW in and of itself was a Nazi project, whereas Stowa/Laco/IWC, etc., certainly were not. I'd love a Stowa Flieger. I could do without the serial number engraved on the side that identifies the military specification, however...
> 
> ...


Damn you. Now you got me looking...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

That Gerlach dive watch is about the cleanest I have ever seen with a rotating bezel. I wonder why a dive watch would have what looks to be a leather band. Also, until there are many consistent positive reports from advanced open water divers, I just would not use a dive watch with a Chinese movement. Things are scary enough down there without worrying about gear.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

*You've touched on a major weakness of mine....*


































The GMT II is from 1987, the Movado from 1951, Heuer from 1948 and the Sub from 1999.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

How old is your AT? I just had my 10 year old Speedmaster serviced by a guy in Canada. Cost was around $450 or so - and that was for a manual wind chronograph. Automatics, without complications, are (I believe) around $150 or so. The reason I ask its age is because, if it's under warranty still, by all means send it to Omega. If it's out of warranty and requires service, you might do better to send it to a third party.

The guy I sent mine to was in constant communication and sent me a 52 page PDF file with full color photos and descriptions documenting the entire process. If you're hesitant to spend the money for your service (which I understand completely - especially if your watch is keeping good time), this could change your mind. Send me a PM with your email address and i'll see if I can send you the PDF he sent me.

-James


Bandit44 said:


> I'm getting ready to bite the bullet and send it to Omega. The AT is a 1st gen. model, the size is 42mm. It's a big watch, but I'm a big fellow, so it works. Still, if I had it to do over, I'd probably gone with the 39mm version.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

ASF said:


> The GMT II is from 1987, the Movado from 1951, Heuer from 1948 and the Sub from 1999.


Very Nice Collection!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Very Nice Collection!


Just piling on...looks like you've coverd all the bases with this collection.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a Tissot Le Locle Auto that I recently sold and I'm trying to sell my Tag Aquaracer auto to finance a Bremont U2 in Stainless Steel. I fell in love with the Bremont online and then got to see it in person. I'm going to check out some JLCs this weekend but think I will get the Bremont.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's my go to watch.


----------



## GregNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Wearing this one today:


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

ASF said:


> the Movado from 1951, Heuer from 1948.


Beautiful.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

A poor shot of my daily wearer. Runs great, but could use some TLC. Someday......:smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I own about 20 wristwatches and several pocket watches. My favourite wristwatch I bought about 5 years ago. My 1950 manual Swiss Revue-Sport. Here's a photo of it, however mine is on black leather.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

That one's a beauty no matter where it shows up 

Hope you survived the storm okay.

- Marc



GregNYC said:


> Wearing this one today:


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a great local watchmaker that takes care of my SMP, but the AT is a different beast entirely. Mine has the 2500B co-axial movement, which was only produced for a very short time before Omega revised the movement to the slower beat 2500C. To make a long story short, I only feel comfortable letting Omega service it. Thanks for the offer.



mingus2112 said:


> How old is your AT? I just had my 10 year old Speedmaster serviced by a guy in Canada. Cost was around $450 or so - and that was for a manual wind chronograph. Automatics, without complications, are (I believe) around $150 or so. The reason I ask its age is because, if it's under warranty still, by all means send it to Omega. If it's out of warranty and requires service, you might do better to send it to a third party.
> 
> The guy I sent mine to was in constant communication and sent me a 52 page PDF file with full color photos and descriptions documenting the entire process. If you're hesitant to spend the money for your service (which I understand completely - especially if your watch is keeping good time), this could change your mind. Send me a PM with your email address and i'll see if I can send you the PDF he sent me.
> 
> -James


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

That's a sweet Seamaster - what kind of movement is 'under the hood'. Is it an heirloom?

You must be quite content with that lovely watch.

Jim

UOTE=wacolo;1339730]A poor shot of my daily wearer. Runs great, but could use some TLC. Someday......:smile:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

nerdykarim said:


> My collection is pretty modest. I'm tempted by the SKX007 diver but it'll be a while before I add anything to the rotation. Maybe a dress watch someday as well, but I'm in no rush.


nerdykarim, the 2nd watch from the right (Seiko, brown leather band) is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Can you tell me the model name and whether or not it's a recent or vintage watch? Thanks!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

upthewazzu said:


> nerdykarim, the 2nd watch from the right (Seiko, brown leather band) is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Can you tell me the model name and whether or not it's a recent or vintage watch? Thanks!


 Interestingly enough, AlanC owns the same watch on the same band. I bought my watch on eBay for $12 before Seiko 5's became popular, so I don't know where exactly to grab one.

The strap is *MS892 Hadley-Roma Self-Lined Genuine Leather Tan 18mm* from globalwatchband.com. The watch looks substantially similar to this one, but I wasn't able to find an exact match after a quick search online.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

nerdykarim said:


> Interestingly enough, AlanC owns the same watch on the same band. I bought my watch on eBay for $12 before Seiko 5's became popular, so I don't know where exactly to grab one.
> 
> The strap is *MS892 Hadley-Roma Self-Lined Genuine Leather Tan 18mm* from globalwatchband.com. The watch looks substantially similar to this one, but I wasn't able to find an exact match after a quick search online.


Thanks! I've found a few that look similar to yours, but they are all missing one or two characteristics. To the 'bay I go!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A fun thread. Here's my regular:


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

jimw said:


> That's a sweet Seamaster - what kind of movement is 'under the hood'. Is it an heirloom?
> 
> You must be quite content with that lovely watch.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I actually have one that was my grandfathers, but generally keep it at home. This one I snagged from an antiques booth that was closing up shop. The movement, date and such will have to remain a mystery until I have it serviced one day.

I must confess that I was cursed with little bitty girly wrists :redface:. Any watch large than this just looks ridiculous on me. Thankfully I love the simple look of the Seamaster. :smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> A fun thread. Here's my regular:


 Very nce, Rambles! What does gyromatic indicate? Is that another term for an Automatic watch? How old is it, 1930s, 40s? Perhaps soon time for a new glass as well.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thankee, Ormonde. Yes, gyromatic is automatic. Family lore says it went to Burma with my father-in-law in WW2, though someone told me it was from the early 50s. I inherited it when the F-I-L died, in '72. Since that photo was taken, btw, the watch has gone in for its regular servicing, which included cleaning the face and replacing the glass.


----------



## nohio (Jun 19, 2010)

upthewazzu said:


> nerdykarim, the 2nd watch from the right (Seiko, brown leather band) is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Can you tell me the model name and whether or not it's a recent or vintage watch? Thanks!


That is the SNX121K. I picked up mine via mrwatch. They have 10% for first time buyers.

Now, the question is, what band is that? The SNX121K has a 19mm band, so finding replacements is tricky. I really like the light brown one there.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks very similar, but I don't think mine is the SNX121K. The location of the crown is slightly different and mine definitely has 18mm lugs.

Rambler-that GP is awesome; definitely my favorite posted in the thread so far.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

My really cheap new-to-me watch that I found in a box that my grandmother gave me of my grandfather's stuff. I don't like the bowling pin, but I love the shape.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

My grandfather's Hamilton given to him by Lever Brothers for "Good Service" from 1932-1947. Needs a replacement band.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> My really cheap new-to-me watch that I found in a box that my grandmother gave me of my grandfather's stuff. I don't like the bowling pin, but I love the shape.


I think the bowling pin is the best part! Are you gonna get it cleaned/adjusted and a new crystal?


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

A Helbros Invincible that I purchased on eBay about a year ago. The crystal is plastic and the crown appears to have been replaced. I thought it had 18mm lugs when I bought it.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

My black faced Seiko with sapphire crystal.


----------



## entity999 (Oct 11, 2012)

Some lovely watches in this thread. Whilst I'm a bit of a noob in the appropriate clothing dept I also have a bit of thing for watches too. These are my main 3 I rotate:

In order 39mm Explorer, 1998 GMTII and Seamaster "Electric Blue":


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

LouB - Thanks! I may replace the crystal. Great watches, btw. I love that Hamilton. 

Entity - Very nice


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Omega Speedmaster Professional ("Moon Watch"), ca. early 1990's. It has the so-called "hair puller" bracelet, although I've never found it to do that.


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

I've been hunting this watch for years, finally found one at a decent price on eBay and it just arrived today. 1955 Hamilton Stormking V. Needs a tuning, but this will be my daily wear.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is the gold Seiko that my grandfather gave me for my Bar Mitzvah. I really need to get the crystal replaced.

And this is the Hamilton that he got for his Bar Mitzvah.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is an old Waltham that I got recently. And here is a Movado that belonged to my father.

I also have a steel Longines that belonged to my father, but that is in the shop for repair right now.


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

Rotation.














































Rich


----------



## indieprep (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an old Omega from the 1930s that got broken and needs repair (dunno if can be repaired), an old Fero Feldmann I use daily, A classic metal bracelet Tissot, a more casual, bigger tissot with a leather bracelet (Dad gave me) and mom just got me a modern looking Tag Heuer Aquaracer for my 19th birthday, which is May 10th. I also own a gold cased pocket Omega from 1928 and another Stainless Steel pocket watch from the 1960s. I'm probably just wear the Tag Heuer everyday. It is a bit oversized and not trad looking, but most time I am dressed casual (living in hot weather, being young...). When I graduate and be able to get a full blown trad wardrobe, I'll get some more trad watches to go with it. Dad has some Tissots and Omegas I love, some of which belonged to my grandfather


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have quite a few watches, but my favorite is the Omega Constellation with pie pan dial.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Odin said:


> Rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stowa flieger? What make is the marine watch?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

L-feld said:


> View attachment 6031
> View attachment 6032
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the gold hami my father got for his. I guess that was the thing to do.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

Been through a slew of watches, Sinn, Stowa, Seiko, Oris, etc.... decided to scale back to just this for work. Not reserved or traditional but I work in the design profession.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a few watches, but this is the one I wear 90% of the the time. Speedmaster on a Hodinkee strap.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/speedy2n.jpg/


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

In response to those who have stated that they failed to understand why one would buy an expensive watch, I offer my personal take. You are paying for a finely made timepiece, where you may not have seen all the handwork that went into the production but you can still appreciate it. You pay alot for a hand tailored suit, yet you didn't watch it being sewn, but you appreciate that it will last and is very well made. The same thinking applies to a watch. I offer as an example https://s1282.beta.photobucket.com/...t=3&o=2&_suid=1363278265233021045774963660874
Made 1948 worn extensively by family members, including by my brother for over a year working in the field as a roughneck for Haliburton, serviced once (to our knowledge) original face and hands. Originally purchased in 1949 and given as a gift to my grandfather, and I hope it will pass on to my child for her to do with as she sees fit. It matters not in the least to me what it cost then or what its worth now, but it is a remarkable timepiece that still keeps wonderful time (maybe not consistent with a quartz, I admit) and was completely handmade with exceptional materials. I wear it evenings on regular basis and I would not worry that it is not going to keep running for another generation. That is why to me it is worth buying a fine timepiece.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

tuckspub said:


> In response to those who have stated that they failed to understand why one would buy an expensive watch, I offer my personal take. You are paying for a finely made timepiece, where you may not have seen all the handwork that went into the production but you can still appreciate it. You pay alot for a hand tailored suit, yet you didn't watch it being sewn, but you appreciate that it will last and is very well made. The same thinking applies to a watch. I offer as an example https://s1282.beta.photobucket.com/...t=3&o=2&_suid=1363278265233021045774963660874
> Made 1948 worn extensively by family members, including by my brother for over a year working in the field as a roughneck for Haliburton, serviced once (to our knowledge) original face and hands. Originally purchased in 1949 and given as a gift to my grandfather, and I hope it will pass on to my child for her to do with as she sees fit. It matters not in the least to me what it cost then or what its worth now, but it is a remarkable timepiece that still keeps wonderful time (maybe not consistent with a quartz, I admit) and was completely handmade with exceptional materials. I wear it evenings on regular basis and I would not worry that it is not going to keep running for another generation. That is why to me it is worth buying a fine timepiece.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't like too many watches. Current or otherwise. But I always liked this one. Got it for a birthday a few years back. New strap last year.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I don't like too many watches. Current or otherwise. But I always liked this one. Got it for a birthday a few years back. New strap last year.


That's one of my favorites. Beautiful.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

My fanciest:


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Having nothing orignal to contribute will not prevent me from posting on this subject. 
I have been stupid or lucky enough (I will stand your judgment either way), to buy four new Rolex watches over the past decade, (traded the first one for a sports model, the 14060M no date last year). The current collection is the Sub, a GMT Master II, and a two-tone, white Roman face, fluted bezel Datejust.
These were purchased (at decent discounts from the local Authorized Dealer), because I wanted to own a fine watch. There are many luxury watch makers who make suprlative timepieces. There many more companies (Sieko, Hamilton, Victorinox, etc. even Timex!) who make nice watches that keep excellent time. I didn't buy these to impress anyone because most people who see them on my wrist just don't care and I likely wouldn't impress them no matter what I did.
I posit that the desire to own something that's a very fine example of its kind and, to be honest and self-accusing, some snobbish satisfaction that you *can* own one, motivates these purchases. 
In fine irony, _*time*_ itself will work against any of us who would seek to get status from watches because the younger folks largely eschew them in favor of keeping the time on their ever-more sophisticated phone devices.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

One of my most unusual is a gold filled Bulova Accutraon Spaceview. Operates at a very low 360 hertz. So low it has an audible hum at all times.

(Picture is of a similar watch.)


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

Some beautiful watches here, fellas.

My own small contribution is below. I bought this recently for myself. A 1961 Hamilton St James, 37 mm.










I love the simplicity and style of it, and it fits me well. And here are the cufflinks I'm wearing today (sorry the picture is upside-down):










Purchased recently from https://www.compassrosedesignjewelry.com/. I couldn't read the name of the manufacturer until now, thanks to this picture. Looks like Jules Jurgensen Corp., which apparently made very fine watches. Who knew?


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a big watch for 1961. It's both traditional and up-to-date!

Those cufflinks are fantastic!


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Damn. That is one tasty looking watch. I agree with the other fellow (whose handle I can't pronounce) - 37mm is a big watch for its time, when 34mm was more the norm.

I'd say this is the inspiration behind the modern-day Thin-o-matic tribute line. Timeless. Any chance you could pop the caseback for a look inside?

Wear it in good health.

Jim



Sgpearl said:


> Some beautiful watches here, fellas.
> 
> My own small contribution is below. I bought this recently for myself. A 1961 Hamilton St James, 37 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

Gentlemen:

Thank you for the compliments. Much appreciated. I have not found much info on the St James, but I understand that it likely was a corporate promotional item that would have been given by a company to its employees or customers. It is a manual wind, rather than the micro-rotor automatic. Here are two additional pictures, courtesy of the seller (I have not opened the case):



















I would be very interested in any additional information that you can offer. Thanks very much.

Steve


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

https://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y533/DunlopMax200G/IMAG0018_zpsc3a3631a.jpg

An assemblage of interesting but cheap watches; here we have an octagonal Jaz quartz, a 1970s era Timex, a 1980s era Pulsar quartz tank, a high-style Jaz, and a Caravelle divers watch.


----------

